#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  >  Σχολιασμός και προτάσεις πάνω στο σχέδιο νόμου Κατρούγκαλου για το ασφαλιστικό

## Xάρης

"_Όλοι σε ένα ταμείο._"* Κατ' αρχήν σωστό μέτρο, αρκεί:*
α) όταν λέμε "όλοι" να εννοούμε *ΟΛΟΙ* χωρίς καμία απολύτως εξαίρεση (βλ. υπαλλήλους της βουλής),
β) όσοι ως άτομα ή ως κλάδοι, (βλ. ΤΣΜΕΔΕ) έχουν πληρώσει περισσότερα για ασφαλιστικές εισφορές ή έχουν κάνει καλύτερη-πιο συνετή διαχείριση των αποθεματικών του κλάδου, να έχουν αντίστοιχα υψηλότερες συντάξεις και να μη κληθούν απλώς να καλύψουν τρύπες άλλων ταμείων."_Όλοι, μισθωτοί, ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες, αγρότες κ.λπ. τις ίδιες εισφορές_". * Κατ' αρχήν σωστό μέτρο, αρκεί:
*α) *οι εργοδοτικές εισφορές να μηδενιστούν* και να προστεθούν στις εισφορές του μισθωτού με αντίστοιχη αύξηση των μικτών μισθών ώστε τα καθαρά να είναι τα ίδια και
β) το ύψος των εισφορών να είναι *εύλογο*!Εισφορές για υγειονομική περίθαλψη. Αν δεν επιθυμούμε τον ανασφάλιστο ασθενή να τον πετάμε στον δρόμο, θα πρέπει *να καταργηθούν* και *το κόστος να καλύπτεται από τη φορολογία*.Εισφορές για εφάπαξ. Θα πρέπει *να γίνουν προαιρετικές* διότι το εφάπαξ δεν καλύπτει τις βασικές ανάγκες που καλύπτει η σύνταξη. Επίσης, το εφάπαξ θα πρέπει να είναι απολύτως ανταποδοτικό, δηλαδή οι όποιες εισφορές να μπαίνουν σε έναν κουμπάρα που μετά από δεδομένο χρονικό διάστημα και αναλόγως της διαχείρισης θα αποδώσουν συγκεκριμένο ποσό. Όποιος δεν επιθυμεί να συνεχίσει να πληρώνει τον κλάδο εφάπαξ θα λάβει ποσό ανάλογο με ό,τι έχει πληρώσει μέχρι σήμερα.Εισφορές για επικουρική σύνταξη. Θα πρέπει *να ενσωματωθούν στις εισφορές της κύριας σύνταξης*. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να διαιρούμε τη σύνταξη και τις αντίστοιχες εισφορές σε "κύρια" και "επικουρική" εκτός εάν θέλουμε να κάνουμε επικοινωνιακά παιχνίδια λέγοντας δεν θα μειώσουμε τις κύριες αλλά μόνο τις επικουρικές συντάξεις."_Εισφορές υπέρ ΟΑΕΔ_". *Κατ' αρχήν σωστό μέτρο, αρκεί:*
*Να μπορούν ΟΛΟΙ*, ακόμα και οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες, να λάβουν αυτό το επίδομα *με τους ίδιους όρους και προϋποθέσεις* να ισχύουν για μισθωτούς και ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες."_Σύνδεση εισφορών και εισοδήματος_". *Κατ' αρχήν σωστό μέτρο, αρκεί:
Κάτω από ένα εισόδημα να υπάρχει πλήρης απαλλαγή πληρωμής εισφορών* και όχι ελάχιστο ποσό. Αναλόγως του ατομικού/οικογενειακού εισοδήματος και του πλήθους των τέκνων και προστατευόμενων μελών θα πρέπει να καθορίζεται ένα ελάχιστο ποσό που απαιτείται για τη διαβίωση. Κάτω απ' αυτό το ποσό είναι παράλογο, ανάλγητο και απάνθρωπο να χρεώνονται είτε φόροι είτε εισφορές."_Εθνική + αναλογική σύνταξη_".* Σωστό μέτρο.*"_Αναλογική σύνταξη σύμφωνα με το σύνολο των ετών ασφάλισης και των εισφορών που έχουν πληρωθεί_". *Σωστό μέτρο.
*"_Ποσοστά αναπλήρωσης_". Να γίνουν *ίσα για ΟΛΑ τα πρώτα 40 χρόνια* και να αυξάνονται κλιμακωτά μόνο μετά τα 40 έτη ώστε να δίνεται κίνητρο για όποιον επιθυμεί να συνεχίσει να εργάζεται και να πληρώνει εισφορές. 
Το ύψος του ποσοστού των πρώτων 40 ετών πρέπει να συνδέεται με το ΑΕΠ και τα οικονομικά των ταμείων. Υψηλότερα ποσοστά απ' όσα "σηκώνει" το σύστημα λειτουργούν εις βάρος των νεώτερων, των παιδιών μας και χαμηλότερα ποσοστά λειτουργούν εις βάρος των συνταξιούχων."_Ύψος εισφορών_". Το πιο σημαντικό το αφήσαμε για το τέλος. Αν τα ποσοστά των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών δεν είναι *εύλογα* και *το όλο σύστημα δεν είναι δίκαιο*, όπως είπαμε παραπάνω, θα έχουμε:
α) κλείσιμο επιχειρήσεων, 
β) μετεγκατάσταση σε πιο φιλικές προς τον επιχειρηματία χώρες όπως Βουλγαρία, Σκόπια, Αλβανία!, Κύπρος, Μάλτα, Η.Β., 
γ) μετανάστευση των ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών, 
δ) τεράστια φοροδιαφυγή.
Κατά την άποψή μου, *ένα εύλογο ποσοστό εισφορών* *δεν μπορεί να είναι μεγαλύτερο του 20%* και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορεί να ξεπερνά (με τα σημερινά δεδομένα) τις 6.000€/έτος (500€/μήνα). Το ορθότερο θα ήταν να είναι κλιμακωτό αυτό το ποσοστό, αναλόγως του ύψους του φορολογητέου εισοδήματος.

----------


## CFAK

Oι προτάσεις σου, όπως πάντα αγαπητέ Χάρη, είναι σωστές, καθώς στηρίζονται στον ορθολογισμό.
Ωστόσο κινούνται μέσα στα πλαίσια της συγκεκριμένης εργασιακής λογικής που ισχύει σήμερα και που η κρίση την ανέδειξε ως προβληματική. Προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω ότι το ασφαλιστικό ως έχει επιδέχεται βελτίωση, άλλα μόνο κατάργηση και εξ' αρχής νέο "στησιμο".

Γνώμη μου είναι ότι πρέπει να υπολογιστεί με όρους πραγματικών αξιών το ελάχιστο ατομικό κόστος διαβίωσης που θα ορίσει τον ελάχιστο μισθό. Με βάση αυτήν την θεσμοθέτηση θα επανακαθορισθούν τιμές προιόντων και υπηρεσιών, με βάση το κόστος εργασίας, το κόστος της φορολογίας και το εύλογο κέρδος των επιχειρήσεων.

Απλές πράξεις χρειάζονται. Ένας νέος Έλληνας χρειάζεται κατά ελάχιστον:
300 ευρώ ενοίκιο για ένα αξιοπρεπές σπιτάκι (δεν ειναι δεδομένο ότι διαθέτει δικό του)
100 ευρώ για λογαριασμούς κοινής ωφέλειας και λοιπές πάγιες ανάγκες
300 ευρώ ατομικά έξοδα (διατροφή, διασκέδαση, ένδυση)
100 ευρώ βενζίνη (για μηχανάκι ή μικρό αυτοκίνητο).

Επομένως πρέπει να διαθέτει τουλαχιστον 800 ευρώ για να ζήσει χωρίς να επιβαρύνει το κοινωνικό σύνολο.
Αν θέλει να προοδεύει σταδιακά είναι εύλογο να επιδιώκει να αποταμιεύει και 200 ευρώ μηνιαίως, ώστε να είναι έτοιμος για δυσχερείς οικονομικά περιόδους. Είμαστε στα 1000 ευρώ ήδη.

Επιπλέον, πέραν της φορολογίας μέσω ΦΠΑ που εμπεριέχεται στα παραπάνω ποσά, θεωρώ μέγιστο λογικό ποσοστό φορολογίας εισοδήματος το 10% (σχηματικά 23% ΦΠΑ και 10% φόρος εισοδήματος) του παραπάνω καθαρού εισοδήματος, άρα πάμε στα 1100 ευρώ έσοδα προ φόρων.
Στη δική μου λογική το 10%, συν το 23% του ΦΠΑ είναι απολύτως ικανό να χρηματοδοτήσει το κράτος για να ικανοποιεί τις ανάγκες του κοινωνικού συνόλου, υγεία, παιδεία, δημόσια έργα κλπ. Δεν είναι για μένα ευδιάκριτη η διαφορά φόρου εισοδήματος και εργασιακής εισφοράς. Η παραπάνω φορολογία είναι υπεραρκετή για την απόλυτη κατάργηση των εισφορών.

Επομένως, 1100 ευρώ θα έπρεπε να είναι ο ελάχιστος δυνατός μισθός. Έστω 1050 ευρώ, όπως λένε οι οικονομολόγοι, ώστε να δημιουργείται η "ανάγκη" εργασίας και να αποφεύγεται η αεργία.

Η αντίστοιχη ελάχιστη σύνταξη θα έπρεπε να είναι με την ίδια λογική 800 ευρώ, καθώς δεν έχει νόημα να αποταμιεύει ο συνταξιούχος, ούτε έχει νόημα να φορολογείται για εισόδημα που προκύπτει από φόρους των εργαζομένων.

Όλα τα παραπάνω θα έπρεπε να εγγυώνται με νόμους από το κράτος ως τα ελάχιστα δυνατά μεγέθη. Από εκεί και πέρα καθένας, ανάλογα με τις ικανότητες, την τύχη, την προσπάθεια και τελικά το αποτέλεσμα της δουλειας και των επιλογών του θα μπορέσει να βελτιώσει (ή όχι) το βιοτικό του επίπεδο χωρίς ποτε να κινδυνεύει να πέσει κατω από τα ελάχιστα επίπεδα της αξιοπρέπειας.

Ο πολίτης πρέπει επιτέλους να καταλάβει ότι τα "κεκτημένα" του παρελθόντος δεν μπορούν να χρηματοδοτηθούν και να αρκεστεί στα ελάχιστα επίπεδα αξιοπρέπειας. Αυτα πρέπει να τα εγγυάται το κράτος και μονο τότε έχει νόημα να φορολογούμαστε ως συνειδητοί υπήκοοι. Αν δεν μεταφερθεί η ευθύνη στον πολίτη, δεν πρόκειται ποτε να σταματήσει το φαινόμενο των κοινωνικών ομάδων που διαρκώς ζητούν εξαιρέσεις και απαλλαγές εις βάρος των υπολοίπων.

Έτσι, σε μια κοινωνία στην κατάσταση τη σημερινή, δεν δικαιολογείται  το εφάπαξ 200.000 ευρώ σε συνταξιούχο της ΔΕΗ να συμβαδίζει με το αδικαιολόγητο τέλος επιτηδεύματος που πληρώνεται ώστε να πληρωθούν μεταξύ άλλων και τετοια κεκτημένα "δικαιώματα".

Η κατάσταση θα αλλάξει μόνο μετά την ολοκληρωτική κατάρρευση του ασφαλιστικού συστήματος. Όσο ο συνταξιούχος της ΔΕΗ αρνείται πεισματικά να δεχθεί ότι δεν δικαιούται το ΕΦΑΠΑΞ, σύντομα εκτός αυτού θα χάσει και το διχίλιαρο της μηνιαίας του κύριας σύνταξης.

----------


## Xάρης

Oι προτάσεις που θα διαβάσετε στο συνημμένο αρχείο είναι προσωπικές.
Τις κατέθεσα στην 8η τακτική συνεδρίαση της αντιπροσωπείας του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ, στις 18.02.2016.

Μαζί με εμένα, προτάσεις κατατέθηκαν και από ακόμα 7 συνολικά συναδέλφους, οι περισσότεροι των οποίων  ήταν εκπρόσωποι παρατάξεων, συλλόγων κ.λπ..

Όταν θα έχω και τις άλλες 7 προτάσεις, είπαν ότι θα μας τις στείλουν με email, θα τις ανεβάσω εδώ ώστε να υπάρχει μια όσο το δυνατόν σφαιρική ενημέρωση γύρω από τις προτάσεις των παρατάξεων όλου του φάσματος, των προτάσεων των συλλόγων, καθώς και μεμονωμένων ατόμων όπως ο γράφων.

Από εκεί και πέρα ας βγάλει ο καθένας τα συμπεράσματά του για το εφικτό ή μη, για το ορθό και δίκαιο.

----------

